# Two 211 and can not get even transponders on one



## cbinkc (Jan 3, 2015)

I have a problem with my dish setup.I have a dual output lnb(119 only) , each side is running straight to a 211 reviever.Living room 211 will only get odd transponders.But if I turn on the bedroom 211 ,the living room 211 works fine, gets all channels then.Any ideas?Thanks for looking


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Replace the LNB ? Then do a Check switch test on both.

Is your LNB a DishPro or Legacy ?


----------



## cbinkc (Jan 3, 2015)

It is a legacy lnb.
I'm going to switch out the lnb with a dual dishpro lnb and see if that helps.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You might consider adding a DPP33 or DPP44 switch as well as the DP LNB.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Any news yet ?


----------

